# How Many Halloween Forum Members Does it take. . .



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

You forgot to list the 4 folks that will re-post the original topic


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

The Reapers WS6 said:


> You forgot to list the 4 folks that will re-post the original topic


LOL  - And one of them will probably be _me_ come this march when I realize I need to start building Light Bul---ooops -- I mean *props* for 10/31/2010


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

lol great post Susie


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That was funny  The last line was my favorite.....


1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again....


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Very cute HallowSusieBoo!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL, did you write this up? It's hilarious!! My favorite is the anal retentive lamp bulb or lampbulb -ers


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*I think it should now read ...*

*How many storage bins does it take to put away all your Halloween Light Bulbs....ooops I mean PROPS!!*

Junit - can't take credit for this listing - but it really works when you insert "props" in the place of light bulbs, doesn't it?! LOL Right now- all my bulbs are pretty dim.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

That is too true!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Me too. (Sorry, I couldn't resist)


All that, and we never even touched on the incandescent / fluorescent debate.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Ahhhh, LET there be LIGHT!!!!!I can see the bodies on the floor better that way. Thanks for the chuckle Susie


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

That was funny. I see that it started in October, here it is December and we're STILL talking about it.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Junit said:


> ...... My favorite is the anal retentive lamp bulb or lampbulb -ers


...Plus 1 [email protected] member to point out that this is not a practical solution for storing lightbulbs and may lead to lengthy questioning at your local ER....


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I am not sure I saw this one, but how about the 3 or 4 that claim they invented the light bulb and that everyone on the forum is copying them?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

frightmaster said:


> Ahhhh, LET there be LIGHT!!!!!I can see the bodies on the floor better that way. Thanks for the chuckle Susie



*You're welcome!! 

And it takes only one Halloween Forum member to wish ALL of them a very Happy Holiday, a Scary Merry Christmas and a Nappy (after all that food and rummy nog) New Year!! Can't wait to focus on the Hocus Pocus with everyone in 2010! 
* 

*HO HO BOO* zzzzzzzzz !


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Important addition to the list!*

The 27 people who tried to post pictures of their light bulb but couldn't get it to work got so frustrated , they put on a mask, went free lance out -of-season scaring locally and got grazed by some very fast pieces of lead.
NAWWW! almost nobody here would do that...
?
that was a very entertaining list. Thank you.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

I know it hasn't been 6 months yet....but I'd like to start the light bulb thread again....how do you guys change your light bulbs?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

..are those special light bulb wrenches sticking through your head? (avatar)
AWWW! you gave it all away by not hiding those!


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL! Yes they are. But as you can see, they came in handy for the red bulb behind my head. Which reminds me. What methods do you guys use to hang RED light bulbs. I put it in the socket same as a regular bulb. Or does this count as needing a new thread?


----------



## tekcor1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Not trying to be a jerk, but seriously how is this AT ALL Halloween related???


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

tekcor1 said:


> Not trying to be a jerk, but seriously how is this AT ALL Halloween related???


Hallow tekor1! Perhaps I can shed some light - oops - I mean props - on your question: Go back to the first posting - insert "props" in place of lightbulbs - and if you are an avid Forum Fan of any kind who has been totally absorbed with posting prop ideas and participating on the Forum - - well it just might tickle your funny bone. For example - you now fall into this category~

_"109 to post that this group is not about light bulbs (Halloween Props) and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb group" 
_

And I admit - I now fall into this one: 
111 to defend the posting to this group saying that we all use light bulbs (props) and therefore the posts *are* relevant to this group.



I suppose we can now add:

One member that tries to explain the original 6 month old posting about props (lightbulbs) and the thread that started the lightbulb humor, and manages to start an entirely new discussion supporting the original thread!


Hang in there - Hopefully - you don't have to be the brightest prop in the box to get it. It's only twisted Halloween humor - not rocket science. (rocket = prop) LOL! BOO!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

shadowopal said:


> I know it hasn't been 6 months yet....but I'd like to start the light bulb thread again....how do you guys change your light bulbs?


Note to self -- Add to the list: 
_"one member to ask for descriptions on how to change light bulbs to make them scarier, more durable, shinier, and definitely more awesome!" 
_
I am hoping to add more movement to my lightbulbs this year - tired of so many static bulbs and want to kick my haunt up a watt! lol


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I am hoping to add more movement to my lightbulbs this year - tired of so many static bulbs and want to kick my haunt up a watt! lol


*GROAN*. I can't believe you went there. LOL Thanks for making me smile on a Monday.


----------



## tekcor1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hallowsusieboo, I'm glad my humor wasn't wasted on you! I was worried people wouldn't get it and be offended (well, not really worried. More hoping) and then I could come back and quote that myself and get a good chuckle. Way to steal my thunder! Funny thread nevertheless!

As a side note, not sure if you realize what you did there with the rocket science thing, but tekcor is rocket backwards, cause I'm like the opposite of a rocket scientist! 

Happy haunting!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

New thread: "How Many Backward Rocket Scientists does it take to make me smile on a cold Monday morning in January?"

One!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

tekcor1 said:


> Not trying to be a jerk, but seriously how is this AT ALL Halloween related???


I suppose that technically, it doesn't have anything at all to do with Halloween...

Although it is kynda scary, the way it keeps getting resurrected.....


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Baron Samedi said:


> I suppose that technically, it doesn't have anything at all to do with Halloween...
> 
> Although it is kynda scary, the way it keeps getting resurrected.....


It's almost like it's possessed or has an UN-life of it's own .


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Baron Samedi said:


> I suppose that technically, it doesn't have anything at all to do with Halloween...
> 
> Although it is kynda scary, the way it keeps getting resurrected.....





shadowopal said:


> It's almost like it's possessed or has an UN-life of it's own .



Yes - it lives to brighten another day.


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

Me too .


----------

